# ARNP Asst w/ C-section



## aguelfi (Jul 14, 2008)

Would I bill 59510-80, 59515-80 or 59514-80 when billing for the nurse practioner asst?  The person who billed for this group before me would bill the same code as the doctor but I'm not so sure that's correct.  I'm thinking 59514 since the other 2 include other services that the surgeon would already be billing for.


----------



## AMYE021 (Jul 14, 2008)

Since the assistant is only assisting with the delivery you would bill the 59514.
Since the assistant is an ARNP you would want to use the modifier AS instead of the modifier 80.

Hope that helps!

Amy


----------

